# Stabor?



## Popeye (Dec 31, 2007)

In the current Crappie World mag there is an add for Stabor line locks. While the concept seems valid I think if you used a super braid it would slip off. Anyone use these things before? With a super braid? How did the perform?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 31, 2007)

The Stabor Web site claims that uit can be used with super braid. Are you planning on using this product becuase you are having a problem tying knots? Or for the clip feature.

If you have no problem tying knots, then I woudl recommend using Norman speed clips instead - I starting using them for my jerk and crank baits and have been very happy with them. 

Remove the front split ring and use the speed clip instead and no more twisting from teh split ring getting caught in the nose hook of the lure


----------



## Popeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I have no problems tying knots. I have a problem getting the line in the little holes. Mostly interested for the clip. I use snap swivels on my salmon stuff but that's a lot bigger. Since I now have to start bass fishing to use the stuff from here I was thinking snap swivels might be too big.


----------

